# Cold water jigging



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi fellas I have a question about jigging, so yesterday launched out of catawba in the morning. Lake was on the rough side as the day went on started to calm down. My question is why isn't jigging working right now but trolling seems to. Tried everything I could think of moved all over to different depths and water clarity. Marked tons of fish just couldn't get anything to commit. The only hook up I was able to get was roughly 8 to 10 feet off bottom. Never bloated a fish yesterday, these same areas always produced when ice was on. Does the ice make that much of a difference? Love to jig for walleye, not set up to troll and really not interested in fishing that way. Any ideas you fellas have would help me figure this out, really appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

You go 5 miles out ?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes we did tried by green and also east of Stave also

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

kit carson said:


> Hi fellas I have a question about jigging, so yesterday launched out of catawba in the morning. Lake was on the rough side as the day went on started to calm down. My question is why isn't jigging working right now but trolling seems to. Tried everything I could think of moved all over to different depths and water clarity. Marked tons of fish just couldn't get anything to commit. The only hook up I was able to get was roughly 8 to 10 feet off bottom. Never bloated a fish yesterday, these same areas always produced when ice was on. Does the ice make that much of a difference? Love to jig for walleye, not set up to troll and really not interested in fishing that way. Any ideas you fellas have would help me figure this out, really appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Don’t base the season off yesterday. It was just a tough day for everyone whether the North blows or the ‘blue moon’ it was tough.

Jigging works just fine this time of year. Find bottom marks and use the same tactics as on the ice. Pimples, jigging spoons, jiggin wraps etc. Tip with shiners if you can find them. Key is to stay vertical! Some guys use there Vexilars out of the boat!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

That's exactly the tactics I used my vexilar was lite up all day, they would follow up off the bottomsometimes 5 to 6 foot just wouldn't strike. The water by catawba was dirty went out by green and southbass cleaner water then found the tradition line cleaner to dirty, nothing. Maybe your right it was just a bad day but this has happened last couple trips. Been fishing this time of year since the seventies just haven't really experienced anything like this. Just not alot of experience jigging from a boat except after ice out.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Trolling you are covering more water even around 1 mph. We did both the other week with trolling outdoing jigging. I think you just have to keep moving to find the active pods. The ones we got jigging were up off the bottom. We used our Vex’s and would reel up to them. Also got one on a dead stick, blue pimple tipped with a shiner.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

We covered alot of area yesterday, tried every color I had, funny you said blue that's what I was using the last couple hours. Tried everything from hair jigs to rattle spoons and pimples. Shiners are definately tough to find. Maybe it was just a off day, the old saying better luck next time right!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

You can definitely do well jigging this time of yr . 

I tried last weekend without much success tho. 

Boat control is key . Being able to stay vertical and Mark your bait is key . 

Good luck next time .


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

kit carson said:


> We covered alot of area yesterday, tried every color I had, funny you said blue that's what I was using the last couple hours. Tried everything from hair jigs to rattle spoons and pimples. Shiners are definately tough to find. Maybe it was just a off day, the old saying better luck next time right!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Were you drifting with the hair jigs or just staying straight up and down vertical?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

We where anchored 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

kit carson said:


> Hi fellas I have a question about jigging, so yesterday launched out of catawba in the morning. Lake was on the rough side as the day went on started to calm down. My question is why isn't jigging working right now but trolling seems to. Tried everything I could think of moved all over to different depths and water clarity. Marked tons of fish just couldn't get anything to commit. The only hook up I was able to get was roughly 8 to 10 feet off bottom. Never bloated a fish yesterday, these same areas always produced when ice was on. Does the ice make that much of a difference? Love to jig for walleye, not set up to troll and really not interested in fishing that way. Any ideas you fellas have would help me figure this out, really appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I have had the same results the last 3 times I've tried.They will follow but not commit.Im also using a flasher.I am blaming it on not having fresh emeralds.Did you have live emeralds?All 3 times we pulled our fish trolling in under 4 hours in the same area we tried jig fishing.Twice out of Catawba and once out of Huron.Is any one having success with frozen emeralds?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

We where lucky enough to have live shiners, still no luck 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

When they chase but not take we always when to perch spreaders with a large single minnow on a hook. It's almost like they're shy or spooky. Either that or down size your lures. 

Next time try that. Good luck.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Appreciate it Jim, I did try using smaller lures but the perch spreader is a idea that is very interesting, thanks alot

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

It was just bad day. You could go out and smoke them in the exact same spot the next day. Its fishing. I get with all the great reports and hatches we've had people expect limits but it's just not realistic every single trip especially this time of year. And if your marking them wait them out. I couldn't tell you how many times we've marked all day only to get a few iced then it's like a light switch turned for a hour or two. Stay at it good luck be safe, and that's why they call it fishing not catching! Lol


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

kit carson said:


> We where anchored
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Maybe try drifting with the hair jigs for an hour and see what happens. It is just a reaction bite anyway. It may trigger some to hit it. Just like if it was late March or early April. Trolling walleye are hitting a bait that is moving horizontally, so maybe they will hit the hair jig moving a little vertically and horizontally. Worth a try. It is my favorite way to catch them


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't overlook blade baits while vertical jigging. I've had great success using them in cold water.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Even tried those, sonars and vibe-e still nothing, just must of been one of those days I guess. Hopefully next trip they will.cooperate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kit carson said:


> Appreciate it Jim, I did try using smaller lures but the perch spreader is a idea that is very interesting, thanks alot
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


i was on ice all week geting limit ,friday we hit 18 eyes,next day we set at same holes,we expect some hits morning,nothing hapen,then we say maybe at noon,maybe at 3,maybe at 4,but not even bump all day.next day we went to defrent spot,nothing hapen till 11 am then byte start to 2 pm and after that no more bite.the fish were there all time.it is gess work you have to put time in and it will hapen,nobady know why or when.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Usually for finicky walleye I try several different lures fished many different ways. Subtle differences can make a huge difference with finicky fish. Last year we went to Saginaw Bay. It was loaded with fish. You couldnt buy a bite unless you lifted ( not snapped ) the lure 6 to 8" and then lowered it back to the bottom. If you did that you caught fish after fish. Nothing else worked. Color and lure didnt matter only how you fished it. One of my sons sat beside me and my other son and caught nothing while we caught them one after another. He was doing basically the same thing we were doing but was snapping it a little instead of lifting it. I told him time after time to change what he was doing. He kept saying he was doing what I was doing. Finally I went over to him and grabbed his hand and duplicated what I was doing. He caught a fish on the second lift. I think the difference between ice and boat fishing is the waves. There would have been no way to duplicate what we were doing on Saginaw from a boat that was moving and the fish would not have bit. When all else fails getting very aggressive with your presentation might help to get a few on the reaction bite. It might not be hot and heavy, but when there are good numbers of non aggressive fish you can usually trigger a few bites by really snapping the rod. I dont pause it at all. You dont want to let them get a good look at it. Continuously snapping it will usually get a few to go. When doing this I usually dont snap it that high off the bottom. They arent going to chase it very far and stirring up some mud probably helps.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Great info I really thank you, will definately give it a shot next time we hit the lake, hopefully next Saturday give it another try

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Dead stick in a rod holder. Minnow on a leadhead jig and/or perch spreader. 

I think we fall into the trap of over-jigging our vertical presentations far too easily. Most of the fish I catch are on the pause, or when it's sitting still. We drill three holes in the shanty. A jigging hole for each of us and a dead stick hole in the middle. I would guess that more walleyes come from the dead stick than the jigging holes combined. 

Sounds like the whole fleet struggled this weekend to get fish. Don't give up. You are doing the right thing. They will go.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks alot love the dead stick

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

caught your eye said:


> Usually for finicky walleye I try several different lures fished many different ways. Subtle differences can make a huge difference with finicky fish. Last year we went to Saginaw Bay. It was loaded with fish. You couldnt buy a bite unless you lifted ( not snapped ) the lure 6 to 8" and then lowered it back to the bottom. If you did that you caught fish after fish. Nothing else worked. Color and lure didnt matter only how you fished it. One of my sons sat beside me and my other son and caught nothing while we caught them one after another. He was doing basically the same thing we were doing but was snapping it a little instead of lifting it. I told him time after time to change what he was doing. He kept saying he was doing what I was doing. Finally I went over to him and grabbed his hand and duplicated what I was doing. He caught a fish on the second lift. I think the difference between ice and boat fishing is the waves. There would have been no way to duplicate what we were doing on Saginaw from a boat that was moving and the fish would not have bit. When all else fails getting very aggressive with your presentation might help to get a few on the reaction bite. It might not be hot and heavy, but when there are good numbers of non aggressive fish you can usually trigger a few bites by really snapping the rod. I dont pause it at all. You dont want to let them get a good look at it. Continuously snapping it will usually get a few to go. When doing this I usually dont snap it that high off the bottom. They arent going to chase it very far and stirring up some mud probably helps.


some time even you can not explain why you catching eyes.
i had guy 3' from my hole,he watch me what i was doing and use same bait same technick and he could not catch eye.
he ask me can you show me example ,and i did and comented while i was doing that,i touch botom lift slowly 8" up and droping buck shot slowly down on tight line and fish was on,he ask me 3 defrent times and every time i show him fish was on on first drop,i hit 20 eyes and he had 3.
next day it was upside down,he was geting them and i strugel,

there was somting what i was doing with hand triger the fish,next day he was doing that.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m going to ask a real basic question. For spring jigging, why do we drift? Is it to cover water, courtesy to everyone else? It seems like the reefs could have structure on structure that you could locate and anchor over. I was taught to drift for jig fishing on Erie but never questioned why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

dgfidler said:


> I’m going to ask a real basic question. For spring jigging, why do we drift? Is it to cover water, courtesy to everyone else? It seems like the reefs could have structure on structure that you could locate and anchor over. I was taught to drift for jig fishing on Erie but never questioned why.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh you can anchor up and catch them all day long. I’ve had great success days when people are drifting by me while I have my TM into the wind so that my boat speed is .1 - .3. I also like to cast and hope jigs back. Pounding one spot pisses them off and creates a reaction bite. This is why many successfully fish the ‘swing’ so well. The can keep the jig in one spot longer and stir up the bottom. Early in the jig bite, I prefer more stationary with very subtle lifts or even dead sticking. Once the bite is in full swing, then drifting and more aggressive jigging tends to work better. Just depends on the day!


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Current, boat swing, water clarity are different than sitting on ice. Suspended fish are always more active feeders. How many times do they stare at your lure ice fishing then go away. Even anchored you are still swinging. Trolling out produces ice jigs simply because they have to react and bite or be left out of a meal imo. Not like a Swedish pimple that is dangled in their face. Even in ice fishing when you get more than one on the screen you know how aggressive they get it’s game on when the flashes go crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Any way you look at it it's still fishing,the exact science that's NOT exact.Started jigging back in the 70's with then ice guide Dave Demeter,that man can fish,he in his boat and me in mine with other's out there in their boat's.No problem trying to find a place to park 'cause the crowd's were not there that early in the year.Don't remember anybody trolling,just jigging with ice fishing equipment.One day you slaughtered them then the next day you struggled.Still just fishing.You wonder sometimes if all the money we spend to be constantly better is worth it after day's of poor result's and end up saying "it's just fishing".Have a fun and safe day out there and enjoy the fishing "game".At the end of the day there's always McDonald's. LOL


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

dgfidler said:


> I’m going to ask a real basic question. For spring jigging, why do we drift? Is it to cover water, courtesy to everyone else? It seems like the reefs could have structure on structure that you could locate and anchor over. I was taught to drift for jig fishing on Erie but never questioned why.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


to cover more water,


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

dgfidler said:


> I’m going to ask a real basic question. For spring jigging, why do we drift? Is it to cover water, courtesy to everyone else? It seems like the reefs could have structure on structure that you could locate and anchor over. I was taught to drift for jig fishing on Erie but never questioned why.


You could anchor and catch fish all day as long as you are away from the pack. Everyone else is drifting. Its just being courteous not to anchor in the pack. If you do be prepare to hear about it from every boat that has to fire up their motor to avoid you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Well fellas I took alot of everyone's advice and it helped out, managed to jig me a couple walleye yesterday. Downsized my lure and used half a minnow. Missed a few I felt I should of landed, had ahold of something that was ripping drag pretty good before getting off. Lake was starting to ice up yesterday after 4:30 made it tough to jig. Still had a really fun day on the lake thanks everyone of the helpful info really appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't use minnows anymore. I like the Berkley Gulp product on my hair jigs. And I don't have to stick my hands in the ice cold water to get one. I like setting my auto pilot into the wind and drifting @ that .3-.5mph when the wind starts to blow. That way I can step on the spot lock and be vertical over a school. The other thing I like doing is using my side scan and get away from the crowds and find fish no one is pounding on. I love to troll for the biguns, but would rather use a spinning rod anytime. Be safe out there gentleman.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

joekacz said:


> Any way you look at it it's still fishing,the exact science that's NOT exact.Started jigging back in the 70's with then ice guide Dave Demeter,that man can fish,he in his boat and me in mine with other's out there in their boat's.No problem trying to find a place to park 'cause the crowd's were not there that early in the year.Don't remember anybody trolling,just jigging with ice fishing equipment.One day you slaughtered them then the next day you struggled.Still just fishing.You wonder sometimes if all the money we spend to be constantly better is worth it after day's of poor result's and end up saying "it's just fishing".Have a fun and safe day out there and enjoy the fishing "game".At the end of the day there's always McDonald's. LOL


Joe That's neat you know Dave back in the day ! I got to know him really well in the last 15 years ! 
Capt Wojo


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

hearttxp said:


> Joe That's neat you know Dave back in the day ! I got to know him really well in the last 15 years !
> Capt Wojo


Made contact with Dave last year through Don Genovese ,( Poppspastime on OGF) and had a great remember conversation with him. Reminded him about the stuffed porcupine me and my buddy Kenny brought out ice fishing as a mascot along with a mounted "kowallski", a salmon,walleye,Muskie mix! Some great times then along with the ice out jigging. People have a hard time believing that the crowd's were not there then. If I had to guess I would say the 80's it started to go banana's,could be wrong. Give Dave a Hi from me.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

joekacz said:


> Made contact with Dave last year through Don Genovese ,( Poppspastime on OGF) and had a great remember conversation with him. Reminded him about the stuffed porcupine me and my buddy Kenny brought out ice fishing as a mascot along with a mounted "kowallski", a salmon,walleye,Muskie mix! Some great times then along with the ice out jigging. People have a hard time believing that the crowd's were not there then. If I had to guess I would say the 80's it started to go banana's,could be wrong. Give Dave a Hi from me.


I will do that ! Talked to.him a few weeks back ! He called to.add some more dates for them on my boat ! 
He really helped me out when I started chartering !


----------

